# Kayaker Rescued



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

This guy is really lucky he is alive. Hope everyone takes pre-caution and stay safe, seems like fall is here... love the feeling of crisp cold mornings...

Few things to note what he did wrong, if I missed anything please chime in:
1. Went out alone
2. Went out alone in the dark
3. Didn't check weather
4. Didn't double check for weather
5. Over confident of his ability while underestimating mother nature
6. lost his PFD
7. didn't know where he was
8. went out in the dark on a windy day with a rental kayak!  

-----------------------------------------------
http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051018/NEWS02/510180338/1023/NEWS07


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Typical dumb a$$. Someone that does not prepare for the weather and conditions. He was lucky that he had a cell phone. 

Everyone take heed to this story. Prepare yourself before you go out!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The newly formed TKAA (Tidewater Kayak Anglers Asso.) is a local group for new and not so new partisipants in the sport. We promote (INSIST) that everyone that fishes with us is ALWAYS wearing their PFD. Not only does it help to go out with other people while Yaking but the knowledge base in this group in invaluable to everyone in this area. We look out for each other and make sure all the new guys know and follow the rules. Also, especially during the peak (Striper) season and at night when there is so many power boats out, saftey in numbers is really important.

Anyone that's new to the sport or area please look us up, you won't regret it !! www.tkaa.org


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The _only_ thing he did right was to take a cell phone with him in a ziploc bag. He should stick to mountain biking (but not at night).


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Once again, let us remember the Sand Flea ploicy, quote snippetts, don't post entire article, post the link. Still think it's for legal reasons (plagerisizing or something), but even if it is because he doesn't want ya to, well, when in Rome, we must do as the Roman Emperror asks.

But if for legal reasons, we don't want him getting into any trouble thanks to us, hear he has no problems finding his own  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

my bad... post modified as to not to infringe on copywrite laws...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Copyrights! That's it, couldn't think of the word, knew plagerism wasn't it, but kids both in high school and they kept warning against plagerism.

Wasn't trying to be a jerk or nothing, hell I even read it and though what an idiot, just want to make sure we AIn't getting Flea in any trouble.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

shaggy thanks for the reminder, i understand  don't want to get flea in trouble...


----------

